# Anyone Start on te Moebius Wonderwoman yet?



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

*Anyone Start on the Moebius Wonderwoman yet?*

Just wondering since we nagged Dave and Moebius to reissue this Wonderwoman kit for us has anyone started on it yet?I know that have and got the base and the Octopus primed and ready for paint and then its off to work on WW herself:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Finished mine for the LHS. this time around I left off the halo and added water to the octo-base.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

sg-99 said:


> Finished mine for the LHS. this time around I left off the halo and added water to the octo-base.


Thats sweet as hell!:thumbsup:


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Working on mine right now. All sub-assemblies are done and seams are filled. Painted the rocks and now am starting on the water. I sanded the sandal straps off and am going to do the more contemporary white striped boots. Trying to make the octopus as real looking as possible, through painting! Also, I will be leaving off the "electric bolt" effect, as I did with the Hulk recast years ago.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Anyone got a good recipe for the water look on the base?


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Liquid nails clear seal is a cheap and easy way out.:thumbsup:


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

wolfman66 said:


> Anyone got a good recipe for the water look on the base?


I am starting with a brush coat of flat blue. I will then brush on areas of green with a dry brush of white for the foam. When I am happy with the look, I will add several coats of Future on the water and onto some of the rock to simulate splash.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Woodland Scenics and Vallejo have several brush on, acrylic water finishes.


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

I'm workin' on mine.

~RK~


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*mine's fourth in line after the Mom creature repop, Invisable man, and the confederate raider*..

*Z*


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

After I finish the Bates Mansion for Halloween, she'll be next...


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

wolfman66 said:


> Just wondering since we nagged Dave and Moebius to reissue this Wonderwoman kit for us has anyone started on it yet?I know that have and got the base and the Octopus primed and ready for paint and then its off to work on WW herself:thumbsup:


Here is what I have done with mine so far, still have some touching up to do in her hair, around all of the star decals Also have to add her belt and I am going to replace the kit supplied lasso with some gold braided string from the craft store. Also have to add her belt and find the nameplate that has gone awol, (need to check the shopvac)


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

kenlee said:


> Here is what I have done with mine so far, still have some touching up to do in her hair, around all of the star decals Also have to add her belt and I am going to replace the kit supplied lasso with some gold braided string from the craft store. Also have to add her belt and find the nameplate that has gone awol, (need to check the shopvac)


Looking good there:thumbsup: and where did ya get the star decals cause dreading to paint them on:freak:


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

wolfman66 said:


> Looking good there:thumbsup: and where did ya get the star decals cause dreading to paint them on:freak:


Printed them on white decal film, I used the starfield from a U.S. flag as the basis. If you look closely, you can see that the blue on the decal doesn't quite match, so I have to touch up around each star, but that is better than trying to paint each star.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

You can buy a pre cut set of vinyl stars for the kit. Its something like $5... saves time for sure. I need to get me one...


----------



## DarthForge (Feb 5, 2009)

djnick66 said:


> You can buy a pre cut set of vinyl stars for the kit. Its something like $5... saves time for sure. I need to get me one...


Where dude these stars are driving me nuts!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Bobman here makes them and they are $7 a set, including postage, IIRC


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Got mine started - parts glued and puttied. Still need to sand then prime it. I might go for those stars too - my eyes dont work as well as they used to!!! Great work on the ones pictured so far, really great to be able to build this kit again!!!
Steve


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

RSN said:


> I am starting with a brush coat of flat blue. I will then brush on areas of green with a dry brush of white for the foam. When I am happy with the look, I will add several coats of Future on the water and onto some of the rock to simulate splash.


I did something similar, though I never added a gloss coat (futura) etc, as I don't personally care for shiney models. Here's my AURORA BUILD UP.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Very nice build, Geoff! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

geoffdude said:


> I did something similar, though I never added a gloss coat (futura) etc, as I don't personally care for shiney models. Here's my AURORA BUILD UP.


Beautiful!:thumbsup:


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Yeah, great work geoffdude; those stars are perfect.


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

Nice build Wolfman. I like that you did the Octopus in shades of purple. Oh, and by the way; what took you so long!


----------



## Bobman (Jan 21, 2001)

djnick66 said:


> Bobman here makes them and they are $7 a set, including postage, IIRC


Yep, and I still have plenty instock.:thumbsup:
Bob


----------



## belalugosi (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi there. I'm new to this site. Found it by trying to find star stickers for Wonder Woman. Do you sell them? Please let me know. Thanks


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

Bela: Private message Bobman by clicking on his name. See above.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 21, 2001)

Thanks Lou!
Bob


----------

